
Show HN: Income-inequality.info – visualize world income inequality - yboris
https://income-inequality.info/
======
yboris
Author here.

This was for a United Nations Data Visualization Challenge [1] and it won 3rd
place [2].

All the code is available in on GitHub: processing [3] and interactive
visualization [4]

[1] [http://hdr.undp.org/en/data-visualization-
challenge-2019](http://hdr.undp.org/en/data-visualization-challenge-2019)

[2] [http://hdr.undp.org/en/content/2019-human-development-
data-v...](http://hdr.undp.org/en/content/2019-human-development-data-
visualization-challenge-winner-gender-inequality-visual-story)

[3] [https://github.com/whyboris/Global-Income-
Distribution](https://github.com/whyboris/Global-Income-Distribution)

[4] [https://github.com/whyboris/income-
inequality.info](https://github.com/whyboris/income-inequality.info)

